# Elgin Robin on Ebay



## Beads

Elgin robin style bike, miss america style back fender ratrod 26 bicycle 4 star  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Elgin robin style bike, miss america style back fender ratrod 26 bicycle 4 star at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## John G04

Looks like somebody doesn’t know TRM tanks exist


----------



## rustjunkie

some things are just best left in the realm of "....doooooood what if..."


----------



## Freqman1

Holy mother of God!


----------



## bricycle

I suppose the buyer wouldn't be in a hurry to pick THAT up.....


----------



## jacob9795

santa maria de guadalupe!


----------



## stoney

HORRENDOUS


----------



## fordmike65

jacob9795 said:


> santa maria de guadalupe!


----------



## catfish




----------



## bikewhorder

I was trying to think of something nice to say about it but I gave up when I noticed the huffy stem complete with reflector.  There's just not a single choice made in this build that I don't strongly dislike.


----------



## mike j

A three D printer gone amuck.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

is that original bike :eek::eek::eek::eek:


----------



## John G04

.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI

*I am at a lost for words UMM????Do you think he builds and sells  those Cheetios bikes also???*


----------



## fattyre

A bike like that needs a handle bar mounted coffee cup holder.


----------



## THE STIG

C'mon, you people are sick, Helen Keller built that


----------



## bobcycles

and we wonder why the masses never pay any mind to killer original antique/classic bikes any more...
NUMB


----------



## Cowboy in NC

'Should win some kind of prize...
----------Cowboy
Do we have a Hall of Fame?


----------



## then8j




----------



## Hobo Bill

It's ding-DONG... FLAMBASTIC... ridin' machine


----------



## gkeep

I hope that is a repro tank and not an original that was molested?


----------



## Beads

Sold $595.00 Wow!!!








						Elgin robin style bike, miss america style back fender ratrod 26 bicycle 4 star  | eBay
					

I used it as it is and let the seat swivel. Original steel elgin front fender. No hurry to pick up as long as it`s paid for.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## contraptionist

Thank you for all the nice compliments, I built the bike, you are real nice people here on the cabe.


----------



## 1motime

It didn't sell.  Relisted at the same price.  Go for it!  You only get so many chances in life for something as great as this one!


----------



## contraptionist

I made the robin tank and miss america rear fender out of fiberglass and put a ducktail on it, bought a new huffy bike bike and put all the parts on an original elgin frame with the original fork and front fender, almost all new.


----------



## contraptionist

John G04 said:


> Looks like somebody doesn’t know TRM tanks exist



I know trm tanks exist, I make my own tanks.


----------



## contraptionist

1motime said:


> It didn't sell.  Relisted at the same price.  Go for it!  You only get so many chances in life for something as great as this one!



Glad you like it.


----------



## contraptionist

THE STIG said:


> C'mon, you people are sick, Helen Keller built that



What have you built?


----------



## THE STIG

contraptionist said:


> What have you built?




i did manage to get this together all by myself... all 6 scenes


----------



## Freqman1

contraptionist said:


> What have you built?



Oh boy here we go!


----------



## contraptionist

You are doing better than I imagined, you sure you didn`t have help?


----------



## contraptionist

stoney said:


> HORRENDOUS



Well, stop looking in the mirror!


----------



## 1motime

Calm down boys!


----------



## THE STIG

contraptionist said:


> You are doing better than I imagined, you sure you didn`t have help?




_your going to need a lot more in your portfolio before matching wits around here
... Good Day_


----------



## John G04

This is gonna be a interesting thread!!


----------



## kreika

If your gonna put your art work for all the world to see, then your gonna need thicker skin man! People will always critique it. Good or bad.


----------



## contraptionist

kreika said:


> If your gonna put your art work for all the world to see, then your gonna need thicker skin man! People will always critique it. Good or bad.



I know people like to pick other people's work apart, I just thought I would defend myself against all the nitwits and knuckleheads here on the cabe. I guess they don't realize the time and work that goes in to making the parts and putting a custom bike together.


----------



## 1motime

contraptionist said:


> I know people like to pick other people's work apart, I just thought I would defend myself against all the nitwits and knuckleheads here on the cabe. I guess they don't realize the time and work that goes in to making the parts and putting a custom bike together.




While this Elgin is not really my thing I think everyone should give credit for work done.  The bike looks to have been done to a high fit and finish in the photos.  It was a huge effort dealing with fiberglass and LOTS and LOTS of blocking.  Not a pleasant job.  
I know.  This is sort of the same thing that I did a couple of years ago.  Not everyone really understood.  Did it for myself as others do as well for themselves
Aren't we all on this forum to have fun with old bikes?


----------



## contraptionist

THE STIG said:


> _your going to need a lot more in your portfolio before matching wits around here
> ... Good Day_



There is no fun in matching wits with nitwits, they don't know any better. I know not all cabers are like this.


----------



## contraptionist

1motime said:


> While this Elgin is not really my thing I think everyone should give credit for work done.  The bike looks to have been done to a high fit and finish in the photos.  It was a huge effort dealing with fiberglass and LOTS and LOTS of blocking.  Not a pleasant job.
> I know.  This is sort of the same thing that I did a couple of years ago.  Not everyone really understood.  Did it for myself as others do as well for themselves
> Aren't we all on this forum to have fun with old bikes?
> 
> View attachment 1120239



You are right, this is supposed to be fun, that is all that matters.


----------



## THE STIG

contraptionist said:


> There is no fun in matching wits with nitwits, they don't know any better. I know not all cabers are like this.




then again, you have nothing to match wits with those "nitwits"


----------



## bikewhorder

1motime said:


> While this Elgin is not really my thing I think everyone should give credit for work done.  The bike looks to have been done to a high fit and finish in the photos.  It was a huge effort dealing with fiberglass and LOTS and LOTS of blocking.  Not a pleasant job.
> I know.  This is sort of the same thing that I did a couple of years ago.  Not everyone really understood.  Did it for myself as others do as well for themselves
> Aren't we all on this forum to have fun with old bikes?
> 
> View attachment 1120239



i like the fork/structural fender.


----------



## Balloonatic

... my eyes... my EYES!! Ow.


----------



## THE STIG

Balloonatic said:


> ... my eyes... my EYES!! Ow.




they need a Caution flag in the title


----------



## contraptionist

THE STIG said:


> then again, you have nothing to match wits with those "nitwits"



At least I have more than you do.


----------



## contraptionist

Beads said:


> Sold $595.00 Wow!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elgin robin style bike, miss america style back fender ratrod 26 bicycle 4 star  | eBay
> 
> 
> I used it as it is and let the seat swivel. Original steel elgin front fender. No hurry to pick up as long as it`s paid for.
> 
> 
> 
> rover.ebay.com



As for the price, a repro tank, 150.00, new huffy bike 130.00, rear fender 200.00, original frame, forks and front fender 100.00?, at those prices you can see I am not making anything, I wanted something better than a huffy bike and wanted to use the elgin parts I had.


----------



## THE STIG

contraptionist said:


> At least I have more than you do.




oh my


----------



## contraptionist

I know all you cabers are not really bad guys, I guess you just like to pick apart other people work, so, ok, go ahead.


----------



## THE STIG

contraptionist said:


> I know all you cabers are not really bad guys, I guess you just like to pick apart other people work, so, ok, go ahead.




at least you got some sympathy “Likes”


----------



## contraptionist

I had this bike in the ratrod bikes build off last summer, I had another in the class 2 build off also that I didn`t get finished in time. I called it warbonnet, why don`t you cabers pick that apart also.


----------



## THE STIG

contraptionist said:


> I had this bike in the ratrod bikes build off last summer, I had another in the class 2 build off also that I didn`t get finished in time. I called it warbonnet, why don`t you cabers pick that apart also.




we need pics


----------



## contraptionist

Ok, go to the build site for more picking apart fun, cabers. I can tell you one thing,  I`m never posting anything on this site for sale.


----------



## THE STIG

Were you nip’n the shine when building the robin


----------



## contraptionist

Nope, just building something with an unmodified frame for the ratrod bikes class one build using what I had laying around, all except for the back fender I had to make one and then make it fit this different than 4 star frame.


----------



## 1motime

contraptionist said:


> Ok, go to the build site for more picking apart fun, cabers. I can tell you one thing,  I`m never posting anything on this site for sale.
> 
> View attachment 1120472
> 
> View attachment 1120473
> 
> View attachment 1120474
> 
> View attachment 1120475
> 
> View attachment 1120476
> 
> View attachment 1120477
> 
> View attachment 1120478



That is pretty cool.  You are doing the metal fab as well?  Did you put the fork inside first or second?  More contrast with it outside.  What are you working on now?


----------



## contraptionist

I made the frame for it also as well as the glass tank and fenders, I like the fork on the outside, did that first, but the tire rubs badly, these are 26 x 4 tires and I think I will have to cover the fork, might as well use a stock fatbike fork and make a springer out out of it, the springer would be hidden inside the wider fender which I have yet to finish. I would like to get back to work on it but is too cold and no heat in the drafty garage.


----------



## John G04

contraptionist said:


> Ok, go to the build site for more picking apart fun, cabers. I can tell you one thing,  I`m never posting anything on this site for sale.
> 
> View attachment 1120472
> 
> View attachment 1120473
> 
> View attachment 1120474
> 
> View attachment 1120475
> 
> View attachment 1120476
> 
> View attachment 1120477
> 
> View attachment 1120478




That bikes way cool looking! just because people didn’t like one of your builds doesn’t mean people pick on every custom. Think the robin just looked a little confused.


----------



## contraptionist

John G04 said:


> That bikes way cool looking! just because people didn’t like one of your builds doesn’t mean people pick on every custom. Think the robin just looked a little confused.



Maybe I should have put a ordinary back fender on it, sort of more like a robin, I thought the Miss America fender would look better.


----------



## THE STIG

maybe someday i'll finish this


----------



## 1motime

contraptionist said:


> Maybe I should have put a ordinary back fender on it, sort of more like a robin, I thought the Miss America fender would look better.



What about a rear fender that has a bit of Bagger / Tail dragger look?  Would make it look longer and lower


----------



## 1motime

THE STIG said:


> maybe someday i'll finish this
> 
> View attachment 1120630



That is great.  Sort of DecoPod but even better!  What is under there?


----------



## 1motime

contraptionist said:


> Nope, just building something with an unmodified frame for the ratrod bikes class one build using what I had laying around, all except for the back fender I had to make one and then make it fit this different than 4 star frame.



You mention classes.  Are you entering a show circuit?


----------



## THE STIG

1motime said:


> That is great.  Sort of DecoPod but even better!  What is under there?




inline 4cyl 750cc


----------



## 1motime

THE STIG said:


> inline 4cyl 750cc



Cool.  Should move nicely even with steel panels.  It is Airflow!


----------



## THE STIG

1motime said:


> Cool.  Should move nicely even with steel panels.  It is Airflow!




zoom zoom


----------



## contraptionist

THE STIG said:


> maybe someday i'll finish this
> 
> View attachment 1120630



I can see you put a lot of work into this and I wouldn't put your work down even if I didn't like it, which I do.


----------



## then8j

contraptionist said:


> Ok, go to the build site for more picking apart fun, cabers. I can tell you one thing,  I`m never posting anything on this site for sale.
> 
> View attachment 1120472
> 
> View attachment 1120473
> 
> View attachment 1120474
> 
> View attachment 1120475
> 
> View attachment 1120476
> 
> View attachment 1120477
> 
> View attachment 1120478






*This one is really cool, great colors and style. looks like a home run. Compared to the other one, sometimes you hit a home run sometimes you don’t.

it has been really entertaining though.

the Cabe has a lot of strong personalities among its ranks...... try parting out an original paint prewar bike and watch the tongue lashings begin.lol*


----------



## contraptionist

then8j said:


> *This one is really cool, great colors and style. looks like a home run. Compared to the other one, sometimes you hit a home run sometimes you don’t.
> 
> it has been really entertaining though.
> 
> the Cabe has a lot of strong personalities among its ranks...... try parting out an original paint prewar bike and watch the tongue lashings begin.lol*



I think an original elgin robin has the zepplin tank hanging, a regular bike rear fender with a rack over it, I may be able to dig up an original elgin back fender but not a robin fender, oh well, if I can`t sell it I`ll use it this way for a while.


----------



## contraptionist

1motime said:


> You mention classes.  Are you entering a show circuit?



On the rat rod bikes site, they have build offs, class 1 for unmodified frames, which I entered the elgin in and class 2 for modified frames, which I entered the warbonnet in and didn`t get finished because of the tire rub problems I was having.


----------



## contraptionist

1motime said:


> What about a rear fender that has a bit of Bagger / Tail dragger look?  Would make it look longer and lower



Maybe I will do something to the rear fender after a while, when it warms up I want to work on the warbonnet again.


----------



## 1motime

contraptionist said:


> Maybe I will do something to the rear fender after a while, when it warms up I want to work on the warbonnet again.



Always something to do!  As long as it does not get boring!


----------



## contraptionist

1motime said:


> Always something to do!  As long as it does not get boring!



 There are always different things to try to keep yourself busy and maybe come up with something cool at the same time.


----------

